# Ladies, I need some help.



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Neckless lenght, which is better 17", 18" or 19"? 

In this case its for a pendent. the pendent is about 1.25" in lenght if that makes a diffrence.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

19" will be just below the breastbone, and is more appropriate for a long pendent.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It depends on the womens neck size as well. I think you would have to measure her neck to get a good idea. Or look at a neckless she has already and measure it.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> It depends on the womens neck size as well. I think you would have to measure her neck to get a good idea. *Or look at a neckless she has already and measure it*.


thats how I got the 17, 18 and 19


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd go 19". She has more options that way.


----------

